# General cunnilingus tips?



## ntamph

Most women think it's very important.

I think I'm OK but there is always room for improvement.

I know every woman is different but how about some general likes and dislikes with regard to technique?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

no finger banging.no matter how excited he gets if starts with the finger bang my body just shuts down and says no way.I prefer the windshield wiper sweep motion over the gspot while he's doing the swirl thing around the clit with his tongue.
too sensitive for flicking and sucking for the most part. I assume everyone is different though and it's really going to depend on your partner.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

practice make perfect...  Seriously, the only way to know what works for someone is to explore and communicate. what we tell you may be the last thing your woman actually wants. no need for too much trial and error when the person with all the answers is right there (literally!!)


----------



## Jellybeans

Sucking is good (the tip) and and... when in doubt, ain't nothing wrong with licking through the alphabet..on her area. A, B, C...

Hee hee.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> . I assume everyone is different though and it's really going to depend on your partner.


Indeed. Just ask her if she's into that stuff. Some women are.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

ScarletBegonias said:


> no finger banging.no matter how excited he gets if starts with the finger bang my body just shuts down and says no way.I prefer the windshield wiper sweep motion over the gspot while he's doing the swirl thing around the clit with his tongue.
> too sensitive for flicking and sucking for the most part. I assume everyone is different though and it's really going to depend on your partner.


I know you're looking for female perspective, but I'll talk from a fairly accomplished male point of view.

1. Take the time to learn her body. Keep a hand on her thigh lightly but not ticklish and TRY and feel when she tenses and when she relaxes. You want the thigh quivering while the pelvis is planted. I know that sounds funny, but if you're doing it "wrong" the pelvis is going to move around. (wrong isn't the right word, you could be doing something that is 90% good and 10% annoying where a very slight change takes away the 10% annoyance)

2. It's the clit...yes the g-spot is great, yes playing around with the lips and the vajayjay is good, even some anus rubbing depending on the woman....but if you want your hair pulled...IT'S THE CLIT!! Don't forget that.

3. Every woman is different. The reason I quoted SB is because my wife has a very sensitive clit and I have to be very careful with it because she can go from turned on to angry very easily. Some women aren't that way, so start slow and light. I've also been with women who you could hook up a hoover to the clit while pounding it with a jackhammer. So it's always safer to assume your partner has a sensitive clit and then work from there.

4. Think of the clit as a 3 dimensional upside down V. To start, work from the top of the clit (the point at the bottom of the V if you will) and move softly and STEADILY in a side to side motion. Make your "end points" the little valleys on the outside of the clit. And every 1-3 minutes, creep lower on the clit while still going side to side. Your movements have to be like 1-2mm at a time, almost like she wouldn't notice that you've moved. After about 10 minutes you'll be close to the wide open part of the V. You can gradually increase the downward pressure of your tongue through this process, but again, watch out for pelvic movement which shows she's too sensitive to handle whatever you're doing. If she's NOT too sensitive and you want to move to the next level. Lick in an upward motion where your tongue enters the open end of the V and goes over the V (so up and down versus side to side now). The key is to have a very slight delay as your tongue goes over the "edge" you'll feel

5. It's not about speed. Yes varying your speed will help, but at this stage, don't worry about varying your speed a lot. Steady motion is more important than super fast. You don't want to be slow, find the speed your tongue is comfortable with and stay at that speed. You can gradually increase as she's increasing, but don't lose that steady pace. Turbo tongue can be fun, but not the most effective.

This is kind of cunnilingus 101. There's a lot more tricks etc. to learn but if you do this as your "base approach" you'll bring your partner to orgasm and give you a nice starting point of learning what she likes (even if she doesnt tell you).


----------



## Jellybeans

Just a shout out and thank you to all the men who are into it.

Because a lot of men aren't. And the ones who are--you make the world go round. Truly!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Jellybeans said:


> Just a shout out and thank you to all the men who are into it.
> 
> Because a lot of men aren't. And the ones who are--you make the world go round. Truly!


hell fu*king yes. :iagree::iagree:


----------



## Jellybeans

Emphatically!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I know you're asking women, but I do get an inordinate amount of kudos for my oral arts (the best of which are compliments from bi girls). My essential advice...

Take your time, and don't think of it like a guy... "find the tool, rub the tool." Its not the same. Most women prefer it to be a more sensual experience than what oral is for a man. So don't go right for the clit, or even right for her naughty bits... and don't give them all of the attention. Her thighs, legs and stomach should be involved. Massaging touch all over while your lips and tongue do their nibbling. Warm up the oven. I like teasing... hovering my lips just millimeters away from her downstairs... she feels my breath, I move to nibble her thigh. This is all part of it and you should make this last awhile. Get her involved in the beginning; before you stay down guide her own hands to rub over her body. A lot of times once you've moved down, she keeps right on running her hands over her body or through her hair... and its my opinion that this helps her focus. When its intense though, she won't be touching herself, she'll just be holding on to something. 

Once you do begin to focus more on clitoral stimulation... you should know that most women have a side they prefer or a motion - most like a circular swirl that only touches the clit for less than half of the circumference of the motion; others prefer long up and down strokes; some prefer a lot of pressure while others can't take much pressure at all. Many don't even like direct clitoral stimulation, but rather rubbing just to say... the upper left... just barely off the clit itself. Sensitivity varies and to be really good, you've got to find out what she likes and mix it up... you might do something she likes that she never knew.

Get her to masturbate for you, and REALLY watch carefully how she does it. Notice the rhythm of touching (most women like a bit of focused intensity followed by unfocused touch - breaks), where she focuses and the pattern of her movement. Mimicking this well will blow her away.

Don't focus on just the clit either. Most women I've known prefer a mix of clitoral stimulation, penetration with fingers and massaging of the wider area. You'll just have to try this and that figure out what she's into. ScarletBegonias says she's not into finger banging, but most women I've been with are by a certain point... at the very least they want some vaginal play during cunnilingus. You know the Texas Longhorns hand symbol? Do that with an open hand palm up (so your middle fingers are together and your pinky and index are spread out to the side). After insertion of the middle fingers, move the entire hand more in an up and down motion than a purely in and out motion. The pads of your fingers should feel her anterior wall (stomach side) and you can notice a change in texture. Though it often varies from woman to woman, she'll likely point out that something you touched in that area was really nice... likely at the deepest point your fingers reach. The clitoris isn't just a button on the exterior of the body. It is a bundle of nerves that run from that button into the body much like a shaft, ending inside the body... and it can be manipulated from within the body. While you should initially be pretty gentle with this technique, once she's sufficiently into it you can really go to town. Every woman I've known who squirts does so with this method... and the orgasms can be huge convulsive messes that really pad the ego. lol Notice this hand position allows your thumb to be free. This can be handy if your tongue tires out, or if you're like me and you get "numb tongue" from time to time haha. This combined with your tongue/lips on her clit, and inserted fingers will make her explode. Per the bit about keeping her other body parts involved, I pefer her right leg over my shoulder and running my free left hand up her thigh and side... even her stomach... and when she begins writhing or having those orgasmic contractions, I'm in good position to really get into those movements and control her pelvis. She might try to squirm away during orgasm... and in those cases I usually move forward such that her legs and pelvis move upward - sometimes picking her lower body up off the bed. In my experience, most women love the sense that this shows your physicality and control of their body.

Finally, when you have the finish line in sight... slow it down and go to unfocused touch. Drag it out. Bring her up, then set it back down a bit. Get her close and then bring it back down. This dramatically builds up tension to where when the time comes that you decide to give her the finale, it is a much more powerful orgasm. During her orgasm, don't just stop... but don't maintain the same intensity. I've found a low pressure continuing touch if small strokes, or long slow high pressure strokes (strokes isn't a good word, at climax, I usually begin using the top of my tongue in a broad, high pressure single stroke that has some slow subtle movement - the key is really the pressure more than the movement). It can really draw an orgasm out longer. Other women want you to completely stop when they c*m due to sensitivity. This is just trial and error... but the biggest orgasms I've seen have come from continued play. Some women will really love it if you keep eating, but others might stab you... lol.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Jellybeans said:


> Just a shout out and thank you to all the men who are into it.
> 
> Because a lot of men aren't. And the ones who are--you make the world go round. Truly!


I know this is going to make me sound _*SUPER beta*_ (you can apply as much sarcasm as you want).

But if I had to choose ONLY one thing to do sexually on any given night. It would be to make my wife scream, pull my hair and claw my back as I make her pass out from a huge orgasm (and no, I'm not exaggerating, oral has become a sleep aid in my house for my wife hehe). It's a HUGE turn on for me. After I make her O, I'm rock hard myself, no other foreplay needed.

If you make your woman scream...she'll ALWAYS take care of you (unless there are some REALLY bad dynamics in the relationship that go beyond the norm). More men need to learn that.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Dad&Hubby said:


> I know this is going to make me sound _*SUPER beta*_ (you can apply as much sarcasm as you want).
> 
> But if I had to choose ONLY one thing to do sexually on any given night. It would be to make my wife scream, pull my hair and claw my back as I make her pass out from a huge orgasm (and no, I'm not exaggerating, oral has become a sleep aid in my house for my wife hehe). It's a HUGE turn on for me. After I make her O, I'm rock hard myself, no other foreplay needed.
> 
> If you make your woman scream...she'll ALWAYS take care of youYES!! (unless there are some REALLY bad dynamics in the relationship that go beyond the norm). More men need to learn that.


reminds me of how SO talks about it  VERY cool!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Dad&Hubby

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I know you're asking women, but I do get an inordinate amount of kudos for my oral arts (the best of which are compliments from bi girls). My essential advice...
> 
> Take your time, and don't think of it like a guy... "find the tool, rub the tool." Its not the same. Most women prefer it to be a more sensual experience than what oral is for a man. So don't go right for the clit, or even right for her naughty bits... and don't give them all of the attention. Her thighs, legs and stomach should be involved. Massaging touch all over while your lips and tongue do their nibbling. Warm up the oven. I like teasing... hovering my lips just millimeters away from her downstairs... she feels my breath, I move to nibble her thigh. This is all part of it and you should make this last awhile. A lot of times once you've moved down, she keeps right on running her hands over her body or through her hair... and its my opinion that this helps her focus. Get her involved in the beginning; before you stay down guide her own hands to rub over her body. When its intense though, she won't be touching herself, she'll just be holding on to something.
> 
> Once you do begin to focus more on clitoral stimulation... you should know that most women have a side they prefer or a motion - most like a circular swirl that only touches the clit for less than half of the circumference of the motion; others prefer long up and down strokes; some prefer a lot of pressure while others can't take much pressure at all. Many don't even like direct clitoral stimulation, but rather rubbing just to say... the upper left... just barely off the clit itself. Sensitivity varies and to be really good, you've got to find out what she likes and mix it up... you might do something she likes that she never knew.
> 
> Don't focus on just the clit either. Most women I've known prefer a mix of clitoral stimulation, penetration with fingers and massaging of the wider area. You know the Texas Longhorns hand symbol? Do that with an open hand palm up (so your middle fingers are together and your pinky and index are spread out to the side). After insertion of the middle fingers, move the entire hand more in an up and down motion than a purely in and out motion. The pads of your fingers should feel her anterior wall (stomach side) and you can notice a change in texture. Though it often varies from woman to woman, she'll likely point out that something you touched in that area was really nice... likely at the deepest point your fingers reach. The clitoris isn't just a button on the exterior of the body. It is a bundle of nerves that run from that button into the body much like a shaft, ending inside the body... and it can be manipulated from within the body. While you should initially be pretty gentle with this technique, once she's sufficiently into it you can really go to town. Every woman I've known who squirts does so with this method... and the orgasms can be huge convulsive messes that really pad the ego. lol This combined with your tongue/lips on her clit will make her explode. Per the bit about keeping her other body parts involved, I pefer her legs over my shoulders... and when she begins writhing or having those orgasmic contractions, I'm in good position to use my left arm to really get into those movements and control her pelvis. She might try to squirm away during orgasm... and in those cases I usually move forward such that her legs and pelvis move upward - sometimes picking her lower body up off the bed. In my experience, most women love the sense that this shows your physicality and control of their body.
> 
> Get her to masturbate for you, and REALLY watch carefully how she does it. Notice the rhythm of touching (most women like a bit of focused intensity followed by unfocused touch - breaks), where she focuses and the pattern of her movement. Mimicking this well will blow her away.
> 
> Finally, when you have the finish line in sight... slow it down and go to unfocused touch. Drag it out. Bring her up, then set it back down a bit. Get her close and then bring it back down. This dramatically builds up tension to where when the time comes that you decide to give her the finale, it is a much more powerful orgasm. During her orgasm, don't just stop... but don't maintain the same intensity. I've found a low pressure continuing touch if small strokes, or long slow high pressure strokes (strokes isn't a good word, I use the top of my tongue in a broad, high pressure single stroke that has some slow subtle movement - the key is really the pressure more than the movement). It can really draw an orgasm out longer. And back to the bit about getting her other body parts involved... whatever position you're in (my


Definitely some great advice in here. 

It's amazing how big of a book you could write about this topic LOL.

PS my technique that I discussed is the very basic approach. Dvls is definitely taking up more levels.


----------



## Jellybeans

Dad&Hubby said:


> I know this is going to make me sound _*SUPER beta*_ (you can apply as much sarcasm as you want).
> 
> But if I had to choose ONLY one thing to do sexually on any given night. It would be to make my wife scream, pull my hair and claw my back as I make her pass out from a huge orgasm (and no, I'm not exaggerating, oral has become a sleep aid in my house for my wife hehe). It's a HUGE turn on for me. After I make her O, I'm rock hard myself, no other foreplay needed.
> 
> If you make your woman scream...she'll ALWAYS take care of you (unless there are some REALLY bad dynamics in the relationship that go beyond the norm). More men need to learn that.


I don't know whether it's beta or omega or alpha but that is AWESOME. 

Your wife is a lucky woman.

Keep up the good husbandly work!

:smthumbup:


----------



## SurpriseMyself

All I have to say is, Good gracious, Dad&Hubby! High fives all around your bedroom!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

ScarletBegonias said:


> no finger banging.no matter how excited he gets if starts with the finger bang my body just shuts down and says no way.I prefer the windshield wiper sweep motion over the gspot while he's doing the swirl thing around the clit with his tongue.
> too sensitive for flicking and sucking for the most part. I assume everyone is different though and it's really going to depend on your partner.



I think I agree with the no finger banging, if we are thinking about the same things here. It feels good to have a finger inside doing a gentle "come hither" rub or "windshield wiper." It doesn't feel good to "thrust" roughly with a finger. It hurts.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Jellybeans said:


> Just a shout out and thank you to all the men who are into it.
> 
> Because a lot of men aren't. And the ones who are--you make the world go round. Truly!


My man is one who isn't into it.

You lucky bugs.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

TheCuriousWife said:


> I think I agree with the no finger banging, if we are thinking about the same things here. It feels good to have a finger inside doing a gentle "come hither" rub or "windshield wiper." It doesn't feel good to "thrust" roughly with a finger. It hurts.


It feels great but hurts if he pulls out too far then accidentally thrusts and doesn't make it back inside if you get what I'm saying. That means a finger thrust roughly against the outside on some seriously tender areas LOL


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dad&Hubby said:


> Definitely some great advice in here.
> 
> It's amazing how big of a book you could write about this topic LOL.
> 
> PS my technique that I discussed is the very basic approach. Dvls is definitely taking up more levels.


I'm just detail oriented and a cunning linguist. High five to another member of the carpet munching militia!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ScarletBegonias said:


> It feels great but hurts if he pulls out too far then accidentally thrusts and doesn't make it back inside if you get what I'm saying. That means a finger thrust roughly against the outside on some seriously tender areas LOL


AAAHHH! I get what you're saying. No no, my preferred method leaves the fingers inserted throughout. There is only a little bit of in and out motion at all... the emphasis of the motion is actually... hard to describe in text. lol Its more up and down than in and out. Perhaps forward and back is a better description? The fingers remain inside and stimulation is of the entrance to the vajajay via the webs/motion of the fingers and the cluster of clitoral nerves from within the body via the fingertips. It might be considered a come hither motion with the middle fingers... but its the whole hand, not just the fingers, that is moving.


----------



## Jellybeans

TheCuriousWife said:


> My man is one who isn't into it.
> 
> You lucky bugs.


Hehe. I feel for you, Curious. Especially if it's something you like. I honestly think that for me, if a man wouldn't, it may be a dealbreaker. Because it's one of my most favorite boudoir things EVEEER.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Jellybeans said:


> I don't know whether it's beta or omega or alpha but that is AWESOME.
> 
> Your wife is a lucky woman.
> 
> Keep up the good husbandly work!
> 
> :smthumbup:


Well my wife went through 11 years and 8 men without ONE guy being able to get her to O, so she paid the price before meeting me LOL. She had A LOT of cynicism about orgasming especially when one of the guys "had a golden tongue" per him. Guys who ARE truly good, don't brag...they show. (PS Her body is VERY particular and she's impatient, not a good combo for a guy who doesn't pay EXTREME attention to her reactions). 

So I figure I had that much catch up to give her . LOL


The only thing I feel bad is that I know a lot more tricks that I can't use on her because her body is too sensitive. I was able to do a suck and lick trick ONCE and that sent her over the top, but still. I LOVE making my wife O. It's a way for me to show her how much I love her.


----------



## chillymorn

my favorite meal!!!!!


you know your doing it right when her a$$hole is winking at ya!

and the river starts to flow.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

Caveat to fingering: do it ONLY when she asks. Otherwise, the other ladies here are absolutely right, it doesn't feel good.

Think of it like this: you have your wife/gf/whatever giving you a bj. And it's AWESOME. You're riding all these great feelings, getting ready to maybe climax...and then she starts biting you. Not necessary Lorena Bobbitt-style, but enough that it hurts a bit.

It's kinda like that when a man starts fingering unexpectedly.

Don't be afraid to give other parts of the vag love too. The clit is the happy spot, yes, but a well-timed slow lick or two across the labia up to the clit can feel amazing.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Another tip: eat it like it's your first and last meal EVER. like it's the most decadent and expensive dessert you've ever tasted.like you're a dying man and her p***y is the only thing that can save you.

IOW,intensity is a must.


----------



## Thound

TheCuriousWife said:


> My man is one who isn't into it.
> 
> You lucky bugs.


And my wife is one of the few who dont like it. I could do it until my tounge fell off if she would let me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

ScarletBegonias said:


> Another tip: eat it like it's your first and last meal EVER. like it's the most decadent and expensive dessert you've ever tasted.like you're a dying man and her p***y is the only thing that can save you.
> 
> IOW,intensity is a must.


This. Lather, rinse, repeat. 

There is no one method that fits all women. Just the same way that we all wear our hair differently, choose different partners, etc., we all like our pvssy eaten a bit differently.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dad&Hubby said:


> Guys who ARE truly good, don't brag...they show.


Or she brags for you. 

I only recently learned that what women talk about with their girlfriends is a heck of a lot more graphic than what we guys talk about with our friends.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I only recently learned that what women talk about with their girlfriends is a heck of a lot more graphic than what we guys talk about with our friends.


very true


----------



## RedRose14

dad&hubby said:


> i know you're looking for female perspective, but i'll talk from a fairly accomplished male point of view.
> 
> 1. Take the time to learn her body. Keep a hand on her thigh lightly but not ticklish and try and feel when she tenses and when she relaxes. You want the thigh quivering while the pelvis is planted. I know that sounds funny, but if you're doing it "wrong" the pelvis is going to move around. (wrong isn't the right word, you could be doing something that is 90% good and 10% annoying where a very slight change takes away the 10% annoyance)
> 
> 2. It's the clit...yes the g-spot is great, yes playing around with the lips and the vajayjay is good, even some anus rubbing depending on the woman....but if you want your hair pulled...it's the clit!! Don't forget that.
> 
> 3. Every woman is different. The reason i quoted sb is because my wife has a very sensitive clit and i have to be very careful with it because she can go from turned on to angry very easily. Some women aren't that way, so start slow and light. I've also been with women who you could hook up a hoover to the clit while pounding it with a jackhammer. So it's always safer to assume your partner has a sensitive clit and then work from there.
> 
> 4. Think of the clit as a 3 dimensional upside down v. To start, work from the top of the clit (the point at the bottom of the v if you will) and move softly and steadily in a side to side motion. Make your "end points" the little valleys on the outside of the clit. And every 1-3 minutes, creep lower on the clit while still going side to side. Your movements have to be like 1-2mm at a time, almost like she wouldn't notice that you've moved. After about 10 minutes you'll be close to the wide open part of the v. You can gradually increase the downward pressure of your tongue through this process, but again, watch out for pelvic movement which shows she's too sensitive to handle whatever you're doing. If she's not too sensitive and you want to move to the next level. Lick in an upward motion where your tongue enters the open end of the v and goes over the v (so up and down versus side to side now). The key is to have a very slight delay as your tongue goes over the "edge" you'll feel
> 
> 5. It's not about speed. Yes varying your speed will help, but at this stage, don't worry about varying your speed a lot. Steady motion is more important than super fast. You don't want to be slow, find the speed your tongue is comfortable with and stay at that speed. You can gradually increase as she's increasing, but don't lose that steady pace. Turbo tongue can be fun, but not the most effective.
> 
> This is kind of cunnilingus 101. There's a lot more tricks etc. To learn but if you do this as your "base approach" you'll bring your partner to orgasm and give you a nice starting point of learning what she likes (even if she doesnt tell you).



wow ..... Your wife is one lucky lady


----------



## RedRose14

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I know you're asking women, but I do get an inordinate amount of kudos for my oral arts (the best of which are compliments from bi girls). My essential advice...
> 
> Take your time, and don't think of it like a guy... "find the tool, rub the tool." Its not the same. Most women prefer it to be a more sensual experience than what oral is for a man. So don't go right for the clit, or even right for her naughty bits... and don't give them all of the attention. Her thighs, legs and stomach should be involved. Massaging touch all over while your lips and tongue do their nibbling. Warm up the oven. I like teasing... hovering my lips just millimeters away from her downstairs... she feels my breath, I move to nibble her thigh. This is all part of it and you should make this last awhile. A lot of times once you've moved down, she keeps right on running her hands over her body or through her hair... and its my opinion that this helps her focus. Get her involved in the beginning; before you stay down guide her own hands to rub over her body. When its intense though, she won't be touching herself, she'll just be holding on to something.
> 
> Once you do begin to focus more on clitoral stimulation... you should know that most women have a side they prefer or a motion - most like a circular swirl that only touches the clit for less than half of the circumference of the motion; others prefer long up and down strokes; some prefer a lot of pressure while others can't take much pressure at all. Many don't even like direct clitoral stimulation, but rather rubbing just to say... the upper left... just barely off the clit itself. Sensitivity varies and to be really good, you've got to find out what she likes and mix it up... you might do something she likes that she never knew.
> 
> Get her to masturbate for you, and REALLY watch carefully how she does it. Notice the rhythm of touching (most women like a bit of focused intensity followed by unfocused touch - breaks), where she focuses and the pattern of her movement. Mimicking this well will blow her away.
> 
> Don't focus on just the clit either. Most women I've known prefer a mix of clitoral stimulation, penetration with fingers and massaging of the wider area. You'll just have to try this and that figure out what she's into. ScarletBegonias says she's not into finger banging, but most women I've been with are by a certain point... at the very least they want some vaginal play during cunnilingus. You know the Texas Longhorns hand symbol? Do that with an open hand palm up (so your middle fingers are together and your pinky and index are spread out to the side). After insertion of the middle fingers, move the entire hand more in an up and down motion than a purely in and out motion. The pads of your fingers should feel her anterior wall (stomach side) and you can notice a change in texture. Though it often varies from woman to woman, she'll likely point out that something you touched in that area was really nice... likely at the deepest point your fingers reach. The clitoris isn't just a button on the exterior of the body. It is a bundle of nerves that run from that button into the body much like a shaft, ending inside the body... and it can be manipulated from within the body. While you should initially be pretty gentle with this technique, once she's sufficiently into it you can really go to town. Every woman I've known who squirts does so with this method... and the orgasms can be huge convulsive messes that really pad the ego. lol Notice this hand position allows your thumb to be free. This can be handy if your tongue tires out, or if you're like me and you get "numb tongue" from time to time haha. This combined with your tongue/lips on her clit, and inserted fingers will make her explode. Per the bit about keeping her other body parts involved, I pefer her right leg over my shoulder and running my free left hand up her thigh and side... even her stomach... and when she begins writhing or having those orgasmic contractions, I'm in good position to really get into those movements and control her pelvis. She might try to squirm away during orgasm... and in those cases I usually move forward such that her legs and pelvis move upward - sometimes picking her lower body up off the bed. In my experience, most women love the sense that this shows your physicality and control of their body.
> 
> Finally, when you have the finish line in sight... slow it down and go to unfocused touch. Drag it out. Bring her up, then set it back down a bit. Get her close and then bring it back down. This dramatically builds up tension to where when the time comes that you decide to give her the finale, it is a much more powerful orgasm. During her orgasm, don't just stop... but don't maintain the same intensity. I've found a low pressure continuing touch if small strokes, or long slow high pressure strokes (strokes isn't a good word, I use the top of my tongue in a broad, high pressure single stroke that has some slow subtle movement - the key is really the pressure more than the movement). It can really draw an orgasm out longer. Other women want you to completely stop when they c*m due to sensitivity. This is just trial and error... but the biggest orgasms I've seen have come from continued play.



And another WOW ..... I need to go and play with my vibrator now!


----------



## Dad&Hubby

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Or she brags for you.
> 
> I only recently learned that what women talk about with their girlfriends is a heck of a lot more graphic than what we guys talk about with our friends.


HAHA so true. Many years ago a girl I was dating blares out...."show them your tongue". Apparently she had been talking up my skills and unusually long tongue and wanted to "prove" it to her friends. This was at a restaurant. At first I was like "come on". Then after a lot of egging on (and drinking), I finally did.

Her married "best friend" then tried to hit on me when my GF went to go to the bathroom.  It became very uncomfortable to continue hanging with her friends. It strengthened my "no sex talk" (for me) and "limited sex talk" (for my wife) with friends rule.


----------



## calvin

TheCuriousWife said:


> My man is one who isn't into it.
> 
> You lucky bugs.


 I dont see how some men are'nt into it.It's a great stress releiver for my wife and
She really enjoys it,she seems to glow for hours afterwards.
I love it,could stay down there all day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dad&Hubby said:


> 5. It's not about speed. Yes varying your speed will help, but at this stage, don't worry about varying your speed a lot. Steady motion is more important than super fast. You don't want to be slow, find the speed your tongue is comfortable with and stay at that speed. You can gradually increase as she's increasing, but don't lose that steady pace. Turbo tongue can be fun, but not the most effective.


This is really true. Most don't like "Mr flicky tongue" at all - the crap many guys learn from porn because there's nothing to see if you're giving good head; Most don't want sustained higher speeds till they're getting close, and even then if you can get her to orgasm from a steady, lower speed, its usually a bigger orgasm. From what I gather, many women think men jump to speedy tongue early out of a desire to get done quickly... which is not what you want her thinking (although I was with one girl who wanted her orgasm as quickly as possible... so again, mileage varies). Get your face in there and find a good solid rhythm mixed with some fun improv. Its a lot like dancing. You have to have some rhythm... a steady thing that she comes to expect and can get in sync with; while having occassional breakdowns and freestyles... while keeping it a free flowing, smooth, passionate thing that doesn't feel structured.

One of my favorite things is when a woman tenses up and begins to put a little arch in her back or her abs tighten up like she's doing crunches... then I throw a hiccup into the rhythm... a momentary off beat. They always give a sudden quick exhale and pulsation or shudder... then I return to the rhythm... and do it again. Good god its fun.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dad&Hubby said:


> HAHA so true. Many years ago a girl I was dating blares out...."show them your tongue". Apparently she had been talking up my skills and unusually long tongue and wanted to "prove" it to her friends. This was at a restaurant. At first I was like "come on". Then after a lot of egging on (and drinking), I finally did.
> 
> Her married "best friend" then tried to hit on me when my GF went to go to the bathroom.  It became very uncomfortable to continue hanging with her friends. It strengthened my "no sex talk" (for me) and "limited sex talk" (for my wife) with friends rule.


I don't believe its indicative of oral technique, but I've had many girlfriends and her friends who always wanted me to do that silly "tie a knot in the cherry stem" trick (which I'm stupid good at, even if it is useless!  ); or somehow the conversation would be guided to oral sex when you get back to the table and you know they were talking about it. Its a good feeling to be appreciated.

I've never been hit on by my girl's friends like that, but my favorite compliment received was from a bi girl I was dating who was best friends with a lesbian who claimed women are better at going down than men because they know a woman's body. My girlfriend said she was sooo tempted to share me to prove her wrong... but said she's too jealous. And yes, I proceeded to evaluate the threesome potential of the situation.  Unfortunately it never happened. :'( haha


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I <3 this thread.

Ladies, ever managed to orgasm standing up? Like you're backside is leaned against the side of the bed, or the back of a couch, while he's down between your legs.

Nobody seems to get there... the legs always buckle first. lol


----------



## committed4ever

I'm fairly new to this and BJ's and we been married 8 years. But I know this much: that long process some of you describe would drive me NUTS! LOL! Really it feel sensational but I can barely last 5 minutes 10 tops before I have an O from oral. And as good as it feel still rather O from PIV. It just feel more intimate to me. But I do LOVE him putting his mouth lips and tongue on me down there while he caress and squeeze the rest of me.


----------



## samyeagar

The very first night my STBW and I spent together, our second date, I undressed her on the couch. Running my hands over her and kissing her from head to toe, by the time I was between her thighs, she was wetter than any woman I had ever tasted, and it was heavenly. Within a few minutes, I was caught between her legs as if I was in a vise. We have talked about that first time several times because she very fondly remembers it in vivd detail over a year later. She was not expecting that I would do that, especially that soon, and she was even more surprised at how easily and quickly she came, as she has always had a very difficult time through oral.

She really enjoys when I start out at the top of her mound and work my way down on the outsideand back up, my tongue running between her inner and outer lips, playing with them with my tongue and lips. I am able to draw her whole area into my mouth with a little bit of suction, and with that sucking pressure on her lips and using my tongue to draw her clit out from between them, and then work it...she has been left shaking for ten minutes after some of those orgasms.

Another thing she really enjoys is working my fingers with my tongue. Using my tongue as a cadence on her clit and running my hands from her breasts to her stomach and navel down between her legs, brushing gently on the sides of her clit on their way to play with her lips. Rarely do my fingers go all the way in as she goes wild with them just barely inside her flitting around.

She has said of the very first time I did that, it took her five seconds flat to decide she was never going let me go.


----------



## samyeagar

Dad&Hubby said:


> HAHA so true. Many years ago a girl I was dating blares out...."show them your tongue". Apparently she had been talking up my skills and unusually long tongue and wanted to "prove" it to her friends. This was at a restaurant. At first I was like "come on". Then after a lot of egging on (and drinking), I finally did.
> 
> Her married "best friend" then tried to hit on me when my GF went to go to the bathroom.  It became very uncomfortable to continue hanging with her friends. It strengthened my "no sex talk" (for me) and "limited sex talk" (for my wife) with friends rule.


Yeah...I get the whole being uncomfortable thing when around her friends after they have been talking...sure, they look at you like you are some sort of rock star and make no bones about how cool it is. You're left feeling like you are oral badassery in carnate, but it is still uncomfortable...


----------



## Created2Write

My husband is amazing at manual stimulation and cunnilingus. I revel in his touch, though I am particularly sensitive before arousal. How the night begins usually determines whether or not I'll orgasm. I won't be aroused if he jumps straight to my clitoris before any making out ensues, and I really won't reach arousal if he presses too hard with either his fingers or his tongue. 

I absolutely *love[/i] when he inserts his finger into me while stimulating me. Man oh man, does it feel good.*


----------



## Tomara

Maybe it's my generation (or the guys I choose) always want to receive but rarely do a good job at giving. Alot of bragging goes on until it's time to get down to business and it's like they go retarded or something. Sorry it's a Friday afternoon and reading this is making me want some but alas I have given up men for the time being. Getting alot of Footloots and very few Cherio's.


----------



## love=pain

Dad&Hubby said:


> I know this is going to make me sound _*SUPER beta*_ (you can apply as much sarcasm as you want).
> 
> But if I had to choose ONLY one thing to do sexually on any given night. It would be to make my wife scream, pull my hair and claw my back as I make her pass out from a huge orgasm (and no, I'm not exaggerating, oral has become a sleep aid in my house for my wife hehe). It's a HUGE turn on for me. After I make her O, I'm rock hard myself, no other foreplay needed.
> 
> If you make your woman scream...she'll ALWAYS take care of you (unless there are some REALLY bad dynamics in the relationship that go beyond the norm). More men need to learn that.


I am with you on that, if I don't go down on my wife I almost feel like I have short changed her, after all if I am going to have an orgasm she should have at least one two or three is better.

One of my favorite things to do is to preform oral either when she comes home or early in the evening well before "bed" time you can feel the anticipation the rest of the night then when you do get to the main course and give her another one now were're talking blow the roof off.

Another thread here talked about bj's and how important it is to be enthusiastic same goes let her know how much you enjoy it how excited you get when you bring her to orgasm and if she's sensitive down there then start earlier not just when you are in bed.
Last thing when she gets out of the shower before work in the morning sing her a song down there(just oral nothing else) my wife says it's the best way to start a day (and they want to tear your clothes off when they get home later)


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I <3 this thread.
> 
> Ladies, ever managed to orgasm standing up? Like you're backside is leaned against the side of the bed, or the back of a couch, while he's down between your legs.
> 
> Nobody seems to get there... the legs always buckle first. lol


Never made it.I sure enjoy trying though.


----------



## ntamph

This is really great info.

I really want to give a woman that screaming/passing out/spiritual experience orgasm. I couldn't care less if she bragged, I just want her to experience the maximum possible amount of pleasure. 

I think that the most important thing is frame of mind: a man who realizes how important this is for most women has his heart in the right place and will go at it and listen and experiment to become a master.


----------



## Married but Happy

One of the best books I've read on the subject is: Satisfaction: The Art of the Female Orgasm: Kim Cattrall (Samantha on "Sex in the City").

With a new partner, I'll usually run through a variety of techniques to see how she responds (if she doesn't tell me what she wants, but even then something new may become a new favorite).


----------



## Holland

Op you have had some great responses and info, here are a few ideas that (for me) spice it up a bit. 

Mr H is a master, the best I have ever experienced. One thing that does it for me is the way he looks at me and then at my V, like he has just seen the best thing ever and cannot wait to go down on me.

We both like it when I wear lingerie and leave it on during oral, hard to explain if you have never done it but it is like he is eating my undies right off my body. It drives me insane.

Doing it from the back is amazing. Starts with him licking my whole body, then from my feet up my legs, my butt in the air and then he performs oral from behind. OMG amazing.

Sometimes slow and other times fast, he will grab my hips and thrusts his tongue in and out, so I am literally fvcking his face. He love, love, loves that.

Oh and I like fingers being used. We are all different.


----------



## calvin

Ok,here is what my wife loves,she didnt tell me I can just tell by her reaction.
Instead of being between her legs"vertical" and just going up and down with my tongue
I have been laying my head on her right inner thigh and I still do the up and down motion 
With my tongue but now its actually side to side now.
I also lightly do circular motions on her nipple with my finger
While I use my other hand on her lower back and slowly pull her closer to me
while she gets more into it.
I love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Circles on the clit are good also,lightly and slowy increase pressure but not too much.
Its great to feel her tremble.
Then she rocks my world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewHubs

How many women here enjoy truly enjoy sitting on your SO's face for oral? My wife only did it a handful of times but I think she's uncomfortable doing it. I personally love it just wish she would do it more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

NewHubs said:


> How many women here enjoy truly enjoy sitting on your SO's face for oral? My wife only did it a handful of times but I think she's uncomfortable doing it. I personally love it just wish she would do it more.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I WISH my wife would sit on my face to receive her oral pleasures. She is most comfortable on her back.


----------



## RedRose14

I Notice The Details said:


> I WISH my wife would sit on my face to receive her oral pleasures. She is most comfortable on her back.



I did it once and it did feel AMAZING, so amazing that my legs turned to jelly and I collapsed onto husband's face and just about suffocated him


----------



## Thound

RedRose14 said:


> I did it once and it did feel AMAZING, so amazing that my legs turned to jelly and I collapsed onto husband's face and just about suffocated him


That's how I want to die: get assfixiated.


----------



## TiggyBlue

I Notice The Details said:


> I WISH my wife would sit on my face to receive her oral pleasures. She is most comfortable on her back.


Kind of hard to orgasm and balance at the same time (especially if squating).


----------



## camillaj

TiggyBlue said:


> Kind of hard to orgasm and balance at the same time (especially if squating).


You should try the reverse position.


----------



## camillaj

One of the best positions imho is in the shower half bent over against the wall and your partner on their knees behind you.


----------



## I Notice The Details

camillaj said:


> One of the best positions imho is in the shower half bent over against the wall and your partner on their knees behind you.


I am picturing this and cannot stand up at the moment....VERY nice mental image going to my mind and my pants right now....

I think I will suggest this position to my wife. WOW!


----------



## camillaj

MUST have soap rubbed all over before and the water running.


----------



## keeper63

I'm in my 50's now, so I can say that I am an experienced male, and have had a lot of practice at this over the years:

1.) Communication is key, and the main thing is to take it slowly and use a "soft" tongue. Women are all different, and there are certain things they like. Don't be afraid to ask, and be very observant of her body language when determining what feels good to her. Don't be afraid to vary pace and pressure.

2.) Many women, including my wife, seem to be more sensitive and receptive to licking one side of the cl!t versus the other (my wife likes the upper left quadrant - from her perspective - the best).

3.) Don't use your finger before she is really warmed up. If/when you do, insert slowly and gently rub the g-spot area with the "come hither" motion or a circular motion.

4.) I have found that some - my wife included - REALLY enjoy being licked in that area between the cl!t and the urethral opening.

5.) When the cl!t is fully erect, you can gently suck on it, but make sure that she is up for it, sucking her cl!t into your mouth could be too much for some women (my wife LOVES it when I do this!).

Some of the variations we will use are penetrating her with a vibrator while I lick her cl!t, or sometimes I will use her erect cl!t to "f*ck" the urethral opening at the tip of my c*ck. That drives her wild.

If I had to choose only one sexual act to do, I would forgo everything else, and only perform cunnilingus. I enjoy it THAT much!


----------



## I Notice The Details

camillaj said:


> MUST have soap rubbed all over before and the water running.


I can see this happening.....


----------



## just got it 55

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I know you're asking women, but I do get an inordinate amount of kudos for my oral arts (the best of which are compliments from bi girls). My essential advice...
> 
> Take your time, and don't think of it like a guy... "find the tool, rub the tool." Its not the same. Most women prefer it to be a more sensual experience than what oral is for a man. So don't go right for the clit, or even right for her naughty bits... and don't give them all of the attention. Her thighs, legs and stomach should be involved. Massaging touch all over while your lips and tongue do their nibbling. Warm up the oven. I like teasing... hovering my lips just millimeters away from her downstairs... she feels my breath, I move to nibble her thigh. This is all part of it and you should make this last awhile. Get her involved in the beginning; before you stay down guide her own hands to rub over her body. A lot of times once you've moved down, she keeps right on running her hands over her body or through her hair... and its my opinion that this helps her focus. When its intense though, she won't be touching herself, she'll just be holding on to something.
> 
> Once you do begin to focus more on clitoral stimulation... you should know that most women have a side they prefer or a motion - most like a circular swirl that only touches the clit for less than half of the circumference of the motion; others prefer long up and down strokes; some prefer a lot of pressure while others can't take much pressure at all. Many don't even like direct clitoral stimulation, but rather rubbing just to say... the upper left... just barely off the clit itself. Sensitivity varies and to be really good, you've got to find out what she likes and mix it up... you might do something she likes that she never knew.
> 
> Get her to masturbate for you, and REALLY watch carefully how she does it. Notice the rhythm of touching (most women like a bit of focused intensity followed by unfocused touch - breaks), where she focuses and the pattern of her movement. Mimicking this well will blow her away.
> 
> Don't focus on just the clit either. Most women I've known prefer a mix of clitoral stimulation, penetration with fingers and massaging of the wider area. You'll just have to try this and that figure out what she's into. ScarletBegonias says she's not into finger banging, but most women I've been with are by a certain point... at the very least they want some vaginal play during cunnilingus. You know the Texas Longhorns hand symbol? Do that with an open hand palm up (so your middle fingers are together and your pinky and index are spread out to the side). After insertion of the middle fingers, move the entire hand more in an up and down motion than a purely in and out motion. The pads of your fingers should feel her anterior wall (stomach side) and you can notice a change in texture. Though it often varies from woman to woman, she'll likely point out that something you touched in that area was really nice... likely at the deepest point your fingers reach. The clitoris isn't just a button on the exterior of the body. It is a bundle of nerves that run from that button into the body much like a shaft, ending inside the body... and it can be manipulated from within the body. While you should initially be pretty gentle with this technique, once she's sufficiently into it you can really go to town. Every woman I've known who squirts does so with this method... and the orgasms can be huge convulsive messes that really pad the ego. lol Notice this hand position allows your thumb to be free. This can be handy if your tongue tires out, or if you're like me and you get "numb tongue" from time to time haha. This combined with your tongue/lips on her clit, and inserted fingers will make her explode. Per the bit about keeping her other body parts involved, I pefer her right leg over my shoulder and running my free left hand up her thigh and side... even her stomach... and when she begins writhing or having those orgasmic contractions, I'm in good position to really get into those movements and control her pelvis. She might try to squirm away during orgasm... and in those cases I usually move forward such that her legs and pelvis move upward - sometimes picking her lower body up off the bed. In my experience, most women love the sense that this shows your physicality and control of their body.
> 
> Finally, when you have the finish line in sight... slow it down and go to unfocused touch. Drag it out. Bring her up, then set it back down a bit. Get her close and then bring it back down. This dramatically builds up tension to where when the time comes that you decide to give her the finale, it is a much more powerful orgasm. During her orgasm, don't just stop... but don't maintain the same intensity. I've found a low pressure continuing touch if small strokes, or long slow high pressure strokes (strokes isn't a good word, at climax, I usually begin using the top of my tongue in a broad, high pressure single stroke that has some slow subtle movement - the key is really the pressure more than the movement). It can really draw an orgasm out longer. Other women want you to completely stop when they c*m due to sensitivity. This is just trial and error... but the biggest orgasms I've seen have come from continued play. Some women will really love it if you keep eating, but others might stab you... lol.


Hay you stole my technique I love giving as much or more than recieving The giver is realy in control


----------



## just got it 55

camillaj said:


> One of the best positions imho is in the shower half bent over against the wall and your partner on their knees behind you.


Sounds dangerous Love it gonna give it a try


----------



## ntamph

Is it true that a woman can lose consciousness from really good cunnilingus? Some posters have mentioned it.


----------



## camillaj

It's rather from a powerful orgasm. What happens is lots of blood travel to the hip area when aroused and then the blood release when woman (or man) orgasms. I think it's a similar effect when losing too much blood you'll lose consciousness.


----------



## NewHubs

camillaj said:


> It's rather from a powerful orgasm. What happens is lots of blood travel to the hip area when aroused and then the blood release when woman (or man) orgasms. I think it's a similar effect when losing too much blood you'll lose consciousness.


This is interesting. Never thought of it like that. FYI...I'm totally trying that shower position you suggested 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D

Better ask the lady first.
I'd prefer not to have it done to me. Much at all. I tolerate it.. but..... gosh.. what's the big hoopla about? If she don't like it, she don't like it.

Turn offs: 
Rough facial hair. Either shave baby smooth... or let it grow & use conditioner!.

Going WAY too long. There is a tolerance level. (At least in me.) If I've said No, or stop.. the third time, I'm pretty ticked about it.

I realize he's just wanting me to have a good time, but if i'm not relaxed about it in the first place, its stressful.

Does she HAVE to cum each time?? Gosh, fine, I've enjoyed it.. now lets get on to the good stuff...

I agree, the fingers being shoved in at same time = yuck. If he's gentle about it, maybe, occasionally.

Turn ons:
Building it slowly.
Gentle sucking....
The heat of the mouth is pretty amazing.

Tips:
Make sure she's in a comfortable position. A position that she can maneuver her hips/legs if she wants. Some women can only "cum" in one position or very few positions. Expecting her to cum, but holding her legs in a position that she can't.. .well, that's pretty counter-productive , isn't it?


----------



## Holland

ntamph said:


> Is it true that a woman can lose consciousness from really good cunnilingus? Some posters have mentioned it.


I have been very close to losing consciousness but it is more like I lose my mind lol There have been times when Mr H has asked or said something and I am on the verge of not knowing where I am.
It is a good feeling to be that lost in the moment.


----------



## Chelle D

TiggyBlue said:


> Kind of hard to orgasm and balance at the same time (especially if squating).


Oh... so true.. SO TRue!


----------



## camillaj

In reverse position you can lay your thighs on top of the arms and they can also grab you at waist.


----------



## Holland

camillaj said:


> In reverse position you can lay your thighs on top of the arms and they can also grab you at waist.


I much prefer reverse but TBI I am a bit shy about the view, yes I know the view is what he wants but it can make me feel a bit self conscious. To get past it I tend to do reverse when he is tied up and blind folded win/win.


----------



## COguy

Every girl I've been with has liked different things but there's two things I have had great success with for all of them.

1. I try to build as much anticipation as possible. Meaning a lot of kissing on the stomach, legs, feet, crotch, before any x-rated spots. Generally I will kiss or lick all the way from the stomach down to their toes, making sure to hit the spot behind their knees. If I lick, I like to breathe warm air on it afterwards, that's a good trick in the spot where the leg meets the crotch and the inner thighs.

When I get back up to the crotch from the first leg, I will pretend like I'm going to start, get right near their lips, and just hover over it for a second, maybe kiss it extremely lightly, and then just go right over to the other leg and do the same thing over again. By the time I'm actually about to do anything, they are arching their crotch into my face and practically shoving my head down there.

Basically a lot of teasing and a lot of foreplay goes a long way.

2. I always make sure that I lick long and slow with almost no pressure, like a dog, before I go for any specific technique. The clit is sensitive and just like a penis needs to be aroused before things start feeling good. I've found that spending some time kissing and licking the lips and the long slow "dog" licks up and down do the trick and don't seem to be "too much stimulation" before I really start.


----------



## jodilee

My fiancé' won't do this unless cleanly shaven and then he's wonderful with it. Anyone else have same issue? I do notice in porns they tend to shave, not that I'm a regular porn watcher but him and I agree the only time porn is ok is if we watch together.


----------



## NewHubs

jodilee said:


> My fiancé' won't do this unless cleanly shaven and then he's wonderful with it. Anyone else have same issue? I do notice in porns they tend to shave, not that I'm a regular porn watcher but him and I agree the only time porn is ok is if we watch together.


This is why I shave everyday and keep my face super smooth. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewHubs

Holland said:


> I much prefer reverse but TBI I am a bit shy about the view, yes I know the view is what he wants but it can make me feel a bit self conscious. To get past it I tend to do reverse when he is tied up and blind folded win/win.


Holland, are you talking about sitting on top of him? I don't know what you mean by reverse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

I like the reverse sitting on face. I can't cum standing up, but I'm difficult lol. 

I like rough facial hair, I love to be finger banged, I love it up the ass, squeeze my ass, squeeze my ankles and push my legs up, spread the wings, squeeze my breasts, twist my nipples....don't ever do the alphabets. Ever. Such a turn off. 

Don't attack my clit...I like lite sucking. Pay attention to breathing. Pay attention to body movements. Don't rush to get it over with. Watch for the spread toes, that's the sign of you doin it right. Lick other parts around the clit. 

JMO. Every woman is built differently. We all like different things. Nothing wrong with asking if this feels nice, nothing wrong with taking directions.


----------



## Holland

NewHubs sitting where I am looking at his body, he sees the full view of my butt. Lol I hope that is clear enough and not frightening.


----------



## Cee Paul

Jellybeans said:


> Just a shout out and thank you to all the men who are into it.
> 
> Because a lot of men aren't. And the ones who are--you make the world go round. Truly!


Never really been into it but have started out a few relationships willing to in the beginning, but after a few months or maybe a year of doing it I usually let my partner know that I'm just not down with it. I do however always take care of her with a niiiiice slow finger covered in massage oil, applying soft strokes repeatedly until her back is completely arched and her head is pressed up against the headboard.


----------



## NewHubs

Holland said:


> NewHubs sitting where I am looking at his body, he sees the full view of my butt. Lol I hope that is clear enough and not frightening.


Very arousing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camillaj

Holland said:


> I much prefer reverse but TBI I am a bit shy about the view, yes I know the view is what he wants but it can make me feel a bit self conscious. To get past it I tend to do reverse when he is tied up and blind folded win/win.


That sounds naughty!


----------



## camillaj

To those doing cunnilingus: try only breathing through your mouth while doing it.


----------



## NewHubs

Like most of the men on this thread, I too enjoy going down on my wife. I love to be between her legs licking and sucking. If I'm lucky enough I can get her to wrap her long legs around my neck. Granted, my wife is comfortable receiving cunnilingus in one position but I am trying to get her to open up to new positions...like being bent over in the shower as Camillaj suggested or her sitting on top of me reverse as Holland pointed out. :smthumbup:

So with that being said, I enjoy doing this for my wife and take great satisfaction in making her cvm during oral. I find that after going down on her I am more aroused than normal...almost to the point of wanting to blow. For instance the other night I spent a good 20 minutes going down and gave her two great orgasms. It was then time for me to be inside her. We started out in missionary but I was only able to last in under 10 minutes before I had my orgasm. Usually I can go for much longer but like I said I was really into going down down on her which is probably why I couldn't go for much longer. In no way was my wife upset but I noticed this has happen to me a couple of times. I'm not complaining but wish I could have more time for thrusting


----------



## keeper63

For the longest time, we didn't do a lot of 69 position stuff because it is very difficult to focus on what you are doing when someone is expertly doing you at the same time.

What we have done a few times recently is to have me on my back, and have her on top in the 69 position, but we start out with me working over her cl!t, usually to a few orgasms for her. Then she will focus on my orgasm, without changing positions.

Last week we did this, and she ended up having 5 or 6 orgasms, my face was all wet, and I was unbelievably aroused. Almost to the point of cumming myself without her doing anything to me. Once she put her mouth on my rock-hard c*ck, I probably lasted about 1 minute before I blew.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

The Mrs and I had a wonderful evening last night with us trying various positions for cunnilingus 

After our little boys slept I had assisted my wife with a " thorough " shaving of her entire " kitty " area which left her extreeeeemely aroused and sensitive  she had noooo problem with laying back and spreading her legs wide for her first three orgasms and ....................... then to the position that camillaj described for a couple more  

Our his/her orgasm ratio was 1:6 but ........... each of her's was just as pleasurable to me as my one own orgasm  what a night !!


----------



## NewHubs

Omgitsjoe said:


> The Mrs and I had a wonderful evening last night with us trying various positions for cunnilingus
> 
> After our little boys slept I had assisted my wife with a " thorough " shaving of her entire " kitty " area which left her extreeeeemely aroused and sensitive  she had noooo problem with laying back and spreading her legs wide for her first three orgasms and ....................... then to the position that camillaj described for a couple more
> 
> Our his/her orgasm ratio was 1:6 but ........... each of her's was just as pleasurable to me as my one own orgasm  what a night !!


Wow Joe...I hope after all that the Mrs took matters into her own hands and mouth! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: General cunnilingus tips?*



NewHubs said:


> Wow Joe...I hope after all that the Mrs took matters into her own hands and mouth! ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well she was pretty exhausted and needed to rest  after about half an hour and another glass of wine she of course took care if me in her own special ways ahem ahem


----------



## I Notice The Details

Omgitsjoe said:


> The Mrs and I had a wonderful evening last night with us trying various positions for cunnilingus
> 
> After our little boys slept I had assisted my wife with a " thorough " shaving of her entire " kitty " area which left her extreeeeemely aroused and sensitive  she had noooo problem with laying back and spreading her legs wide for her first three orgasms and ....................... then to the position that camillaj described for a couple more
> 
> Our his/her orgasm ratio was 1:6 but ........... each of her's was just as pleasurable to me as my one own orgasm  what a night !!


Damn Lucky Bastard!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I Notice The Details said:


> Damn Lucky Bastard!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


Dude im about ready to post on the " do you like women who squirt " thread  had to change the bedsheets and flip over the mattress last night ......thank gooodness the boys stayed asleep the entire evening  !!!


----------



## NewHubs

Omgitsjoe said:


> Dude im about ready to post on the " do you like women who squirt " thread  had to change the bedsheets and flip over the mattress last night ......thank gooodness the boys stayed asleep the entire evening  !!!


I'm impressed Joe...you did good! Glad Mrs Joe took care of you afterwards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write

Hubs and I went into an adult store this last weekend, and I bought three little books: one about learning to be a bad girl, one about learning to have better orgasms, and one about how to give a better blowjob to the big man.  It made Sunday evening a....uh....memorable night.  Hubs went on and on about it yesterday.


----------



## Holland

Created2Write said:


> Hubs and I went into an adult store this last weekend, and I bought three little books: one about learning to be a bad girl, one about learning to have better orgasms, and one about how to give a better blowjob to the big man.  It made Sunday evening a....uh....memorable night.  Hubs went on and on about it yesterday.


Tell me, did you read the books together? In bed, just sitting on the couch? 
Very curious because Mr H reads to me in bed which I adore, nothing of a sexual nature just standard fiction, novels etc. 
I have thoughts of asking him to read a book about sex itself (not erotica) but I would only last half a page.

TBH even though I sound all brave sometimes, I can be a bit shy and not sure I could sit on the couch reading a sex instruction book with him. At least in bed I have my head buried in his chest.


----------



## Created2Write

Holland said:


> Tell me, did you read the books together? In bed, just sitting on the couch?
> Very curious because Mr H reads to me in bed which I adore, nothing of a sexual nature just standard fiction, novels etc.
> I have thoughts of asking him to read a book about sex itself (not erotica) but I would only last half a page.
> 
> TBH even though I sound all brave sometimes, I can be a bit shy and not sure I could sit on the couch reading a sex instruction book with him. At least in bed I have my head buried in his chest.


No, it was by myself. I took a peek at the BJ one, but when it came to reading the books, I read them by myself. It made things more...surprising for him, not knowing what I was going to do. And I preferred it that way.  Especially with the Bad Girl book...there were things I didn't agree with, and there were some tips I really loved. The orgasm book is the one I wouldn't mind reading together; it'd be good for us both to know more about how women orgasm.


----------



## Holland

Created2Write said:


> No, it was by myself. I took a peek at the BJ one, but when it came to reading the books, I read them by myself. It made things more...surprising for him, not knowing what I was going to do. And I preferred it that way.  Especially with the Bad Girl book...there were things I didn't agree with, and there were some tips I really loved. The orgasm book is the one I wouldn't mind reading together; it'd be good for us both to know more about how women orgasm.


hmmm OK think I will suggest a trip to the sex shop, we haven't been for a long time anyway. I have never seen books there but have never looked out for them either. Thanks


----------



## Created2Write

No problem. I found these in the section with the porn, the erotic books(including 50 Shades of Grey) and the boob coloring books. rofl. They invited me to an after hours girls night, and my husband wants me to go! lol. Not sure why...but man oh man, I like the books! The store had some things I would mind owning...some of it pushed me out of my comfort zone...lol. Pretty lingere though.


----------



## olwhatsisname

swirl thing around the clit ????????????????


----------



## olwhatsisname

remaint thoughtful always,it's for her.


----------



## rush

I love doin cunnilingus to my wife, we have the wedge ramp from liberator and still I get some pretty bad neck pain the next day if anyone has suggestions? She wont stand up and let me either.


----------



## minimalME

Cliteracy 101: Artist Sophia Wallace Wants You To Know The Truth About The Clitoris


----------



## camillaj

Hang on to the hood and the surroundings until by visual cue under the hood she is aroused enough then go for the nub. For many women the clitoris is too sensitive until they are fully aroused. Some probably find this gross but the area between anus and vagina (perineum) is especially sensitive for many... For some women the clitoris expands long to the inner labia. Too explicit?


----------



## I Notice The Details

camillaj said:


> Hang on to the hood and the surroundings until by visual cue under the hood she is aroused enough then go for the nub. For many women the clitoris is too sensitive until they are fully aroused. Some probably find this gross but the area between anus and vagina (perineum) is especially sensitive for many... For some women the clitoris expands long to the inner labia. Too explicit?


:iagree: 1000%! and I do notice the explore the perineum area once she is excited. She loves all of my extra attention "down there". 

I wish I was between her legs right now....but she is watching the Hallmark channel...


----------



## NewHubs

Notice...you march right in there and take the clicker away from her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

NewHubs said:


> Notice...you march right in there and take the clicker away from her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am thinking about it right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## camillaj

I Notice The Details said:


> :iagree: 1000%! and I do notice the explore the perineum area once she is excited. She loves all of my extra attention "down there".
> 
> I wish I was between her legs right now....but she is watching the Hallmark channel...


Lol, Batman and Batwoman (avatars). Did you know Batwoman "bats" for the other team?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Married but Happy said:


> One of the best books I've read on the subject is: Satisfaction: The Art of the Female Orgasm: Kim Cattrall (Samantha on "Sex in the City").
> 
> With a new partner, I'll usually run through a variety of techniques to see how she responds (if she doesn't tell me what she wants, but even then something new may become a new favorite).


"She comes first" is another good book. More for those inclined to geek-level detail and explanation though... aka me.


----------



## Created2Write

The books I bought from the adult store have helped me have much more explosive orgasms, and more than one at a time(something I've only had happen a couple times). It's been great! I've been masturbating more, as studies have shown that women who orgasm more frequently have stronger orgasms more often and more quickly. I'm loving these books!


----------



## Chelle D

Created2Write said:


> ..... as studies have shown that women who orgasm more frequently have stronger orgasms more often and more quickly. I'm loving these books!


Hmmm... Interesting. And from what I've heard , it the opposite for the opposite sex?? 
Men masturbate in order to last longer & to _NOT_ orgasm more quickly.... No?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Chelle D said:


> Hmmm... Interesting. And from what I've heard , it the opposite for the opposite sex??
> Men masturbate in order to last longer & to _NOT_ orgasm more quickly.... No?


I don't think so. Men masturbate out of need for relief. Its thought to have a biological advantage too if a man doesn't have a partner. Sperm expires, and ejaculation gets rid of old sperm... so that when he does have a partner, fresh sperm is readily available and more likely to impregnate.

I've personally never heard of masturbation used as a means to make a man last longer or not orgasm quickly. On the other hand, I've heard/read of plenty of cases of excessive masturbation causing problems... either premature ejaculation or less commonly, delayed ejaculation (inability to ejaculate), as a result of training himself to respond to a particular feeling the vagina can't reproduce.


----------



## Created2Write

Chelle D said:


> Hmmm... Interesting. And from what I've heard , it the opposite for the opposite sex??
> Men masturbate in order to last longer & to _NOT_ orgasm more quickly.... No?


I really don't know...excessive masturbation for either sex can create negative reactions in the body and make orgasms more difficult, but from what I understand "excessive" is a whole heck of a lot. As to why men masturbate, I don't think it has anything to do with lasting longer...


----------



## rush

you would be surprised....


----------



## missthelove2013

Dad&Hubby said:


> I know you're looking for female perspective, but I'll talk from a fairly accomplished male point of view.
> 
> 1. Take the time to learn her body. Keep a hand on her thigh lightly but not ticklish and TRY and feel when she tenses and when she relaxes. You want the thigh quivering while the pelvis is planted. I know that sounds funny, but if you're doing it "wrong" the pelvis is going to move around. (wrong isn't the right word, you could be doing something that is 90% good and 10% annoying where a very slight change takes away the 10% annoyance)
> 
> 2. It's the clit...yes the g-spot is great, yes playing around with the lips and the vajayjay is good, even some anus rubbing depending on the woman....but if you want your hair pulled...IT'S THE CLIT!! Don't forget that.
> 
> 3. Every woman is different. The reason I quoted SB is because my wife has a very sensitive clit and I have to be very careful with it because she can go from turned on to angry very easily. Some women aren't that way, so start slow and light. I've also been with women who you could hook up a hoover to the clit while pounding it with a jackhammer. So it's always safer to assume your partner has a sensitive clit and then work from there.
> 
> 4. Think of the clit as a 3 dimensional upside down V. To start, work from the top of the clit (the point at the bottom of the V if you will) and move softly and STEADILY in a side to side motion. Make your "end points" the little valleys on the outside of the clit. And every 1-3 minutes, creep lower on the clit while still going side to side. Your movements have to be like 1-2mm at a time, almost like she wouldn't notice that you've moved. After about 10 minutes you'll be close to the wide open part of the V. You can gradually increase the downward pressure of your tongue through this process, but again, watch out for pelvic movement which shows she's too sensitive to handle whatever you're doing. If she's NOT too sensitive and you want to move to the next level. Lick in an upward motion where your tongue enters the open end of the V and goes over the V (so up and down versus side to side now). The key is to have a very slight delay as your tongue goes over the "edge" you'll feel
> 
> 5. It's not about speed. Yes varying your speed will help, but at this stage, don't worry about varying your speed a lot. Steady motion is more important than super fast. You don't want to be slow, find the speed your tongue is comfortable with and stay at that speed. You can gradually increase as she's increasing, but don't lose that steady pace. Turbo tongue can be fun, but not the most effective.
> 
> This is kind of cunnilingus 101. There's a lot more tricks etc. to learn but if you do this as your "base approach" you'll bring your partner to orgasm and give you a nice starting point of learning what she likes (even if she doesnt tell you).


I am a guy...a very straight guy...
but reading this makes me wish I had a clit

I...think I love you..

Seriously this is great advice...spot on
The best way to do this is to pay attention to your partner, her body will tell you more than her vocal cords will...its not hard to figure out

my wife does NOT like finger banging...she likes gentle g spot stimulation and mostly indirect clit contact mixed with rare direct contact...she also has a VERY sensitive clit and indirect contact will bring her to multiple orgasms 99% of the time....the other one percent I gotta knock em out of the canoe LOL, direct contact...but this usually means only one orgasm and she is too sensitive to go on, starts giggling and squirming

An old girlfriend LOVED finger banging, not to start with, and she loved having all direct contact, sucking and nibbling...totally different than my wife...

you HAVE to get to know your partner

I LOVE performing this on my wife...to me there is NOTHING more intimate or special than making a woman feel good this way...some men complaing about odor or whatever...but in 28 years of sexual activity with many many girlfriends and one wife, I have NEVER EVER EVER had a negative or unpleasant experience performing cunnilingus on a woman...


----------



## Anuvia

Don't forget to eat the booty too. You're not a real man if you're not eating @ss.


----------



## Joylush

I already felt I'd given too much information in my previous post but I'll have to say ditto to that! And now at my more mature age can say it goes both ways! Never in a million years would have thought I'd have the desire to lose myself in a man's backside, but discovered when you have the right man your whole world changes.


----------



## larry.gray

Anuvia said:


> Don't forget to eat the booty too. You're not a real man if you're not eating @ss.


Only if she's relaxed enough with her body to let herself enjoy it.


----------



## Joylush

larry.gray said:


> Only if she's relaxed enough with her body to let herself enjoy it.


True. Same goes for the male as the receiver. Why are so many uncomfortable with having that area played with? Is it a homophobic thing? I had to teach mine. When I explained that he had to remember gay men tend to suck **cks and pound buttholes but you don't view having your **ick sucked by me or putting it up my backside so as long as it's a woman playing with it how is that gay? He had to admit I had a point and so allowed me to go for it and wouldn't you know at age 53 he discovered something new! So glad he was relaxed enough with himself to try something new.


----------



## southern wife

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I know you're asking women, but I do get an inordinate amount of kudos for my oral arts (the best of which are compliments from bi girls). My essential advice...
> 
> Take your time, and don't think of it like a guy... "find the tool, rub the tool." Its not the same. Most women prefer it to be a more sensual experience than what oral is for a man. So don't go right for the clit, or even right for her naughty bits... and don't give them all of the attention. Her thighs, legs and stomach should be involved. Massaging touch all over while your lips and tongue do their nibbling. Warm up the oven. I like teasing... hovering my lips just millimeters away from her downstairs... she feels my breath, I move to nibble her thigh. This is all part of it and you should make this last awhile. Get her involved in the beginning; before you stay down guide her own hands to rub over her body. A lot of times once you've moved down, she keeps right on running her hands over her body or through her hair... and its my opinion that this helps her focus. When its intense though, she won't be touching herself, she'll just be holding on to something.
> 
> Once you do begin to focus more on clitoral stimulation... you should know that most women have a side they prefer or a motion - most like a circular swirl that only touches the clit for less than half of the circumference of the motion; others prefer long up and down strokes; some prefer a lot of pressure while others can't take much pressure at all. Many don't even like direct clitoral stimulation, but rather rubbing just to say... the upper left... just barely off the clit itself. Sensitivity varies and to be really good, you've got to find out what she likes and mix it up... you might do something she likes that she never knew.
> 
> Get her to masturbate for you, and REALLY watch carefully how she does it. Notice the rhythm of touching (most women like a bit of focused intensity followed by unfocused touch - breaks), where she focuses and the pattern of her movement. Mimicking this well will blow her away.
> 
> Don't focus on just the clit either. Most women I've known prefer a mix of clitoral stimulation, penetration with fingers and massaging of the wider area. You'll just have to try this and that figure out what she's into. ScarletBegonias says she's not into finger banging, but most women I've been with are by a certain point... at the very least they want some vaginal play during cunnilingus. You know the Texas Longhorns hand symbol? Do that with an open hand palm up (so your middle fingers are together and your pinky and index are spread out to the side). After insertion of the middle fingers, move the entire hand more in an up and down motion than a purely in and out motion. The pads of your fingers should feel her anterior wall (stomach side) and you can notice a change in texture. Though it often varies from woman to woman, she'll likely point out that something you touched in that area was really nice... likely at the deepest point your fingers reach. The clitoris isn't just a button on the exterior of the body. It is a bundle of nerves that run from that button into the body much like a shaft, ending inside the body... and it can be manipulated from within the body. While you should initially be pretty gentle with this technique, once she's sufficiently into it you can really go to town. Every woman I've known who squirts does so with this method... and the orgasms can be huge convulsive messes that really pad the ego. lol Notice this hand position allows your thumb to be free. This can be handy if your tongue tires out, or if you're like me and you get "numb tongue" from time to time haha. This combined with your tongue/lips on her clit, and inserted fingers will make her explode. Per the bit about keeping her other body parts involved, I pefer her right leg over my shoulder and running my free left hand up her thigh and side... even her stomach... and when she begins writhing or having those orgasmic contractions, I'm in good position to really get into those movements and control her pelvis. She might try to squirm away during orgasm... and in those cases I usually move forward such that her legs and pelvis move upward - sometimes picking her lower body up off the bed. In my experience, most women love the sense that this shows your physicality and control of their body.
> 
> Finally, when you have the finish line in sight... slow it down and go to unfocused touch. Drag it out. Bring her up, then set it back down a bit. Get her close and then bring it back down. This dramatically builds up tension to where when the time comes that you decide to give her the finale, it is a much more powerful orgasm. During her orgasm, don't just stop... but don't maintain the same intensity. I've found a low pressure continuing touch if small strokes, or long slow high pressure strokes (strokes isn't a good word, at climax, I usually begin using the top of my tongue in a broad, high pressure single stroke that has some slow subtle movement - the key is really the pressure more than the movement). It can really draw an orgasm out longer. Other women want you to completely stop when they c*m due to sensitivity. This is just trial and error... but the biggest orgasms I've seen have come from continued play. Some women will really love it if you keep eating, but others might stab you... lol.


Yes, please! :smthumbup:

I love the layers of detail you focus on. I wish more were like that.


----------



## southern wife

Jellybeans said:


> Hehe. I feel for you, Curious. Especially if it's something you like. I honestly think that for me, if a man wouldn't, it may be a dealbreaker. Because it's one of my most favorite boudoir things EVEEER.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## rush

wow!


----------



## 40isthenew20

Joylush said:


> True. Same goes for the male as the receiver. Why are so many uncomfortable with having that area played with? Is it a homophobic thing? I had to teach mine. When I explained that he had to remember gay men tend to suck **cks and pound buttholes but you don't view having your **ick sucked by me or putting it up my backside so as long as it's a woman playing with it how is that gay? He had to admit I had a point and so allowed me to go for it and wouldn't you know at age 53 he discovered something new! So glad he was relaxed enough with himself to try something new.


I love having my ass eaten and wish my wife enjoyed receiving, too. She is totally non - anal and I try to explain to her that the nerve endings down there will allow for some good feeling. 

Then once you get the prostate involved, we're talking mind-blowing orgasms. So the guys out there that think having their wife take care of their ass makes them gay, they either have never had it done to them or are covering for bad hygiene.


----------



## larry.gray

Good info:

http://tinyurl.com/pwanjud


----------



## Thunder7

larry.gray said:


> Good info:
> 
> the lesbian guide to eating ***** (every man must read)


Interesting read.


----------



## ntamph

There was a really great response to this thread, which is what I hoped!

You can never be too good at cunnilingus.


----------



## lucy mulholland

Can I turn this thread around for a second and ask about going down on my guy? I'm totally rusty after 9 years with someone who didn't like me to go down on him (yeah, I know)....years before that, I really liked it and was pretty "good" at it...

But now I don't know and I'm nervous and not that into it. But he's super into going down on me and I want to return the favour. 

Cause my ex was weird, right? Most guys like it, right? I find the dryness at first is off-putting and makes me feel inadequate before I've even started. 

Thanks.


----------



## RandomDude

Anuvia said:


> Don't forget to eat the booty too. You're not a real man if you're not eating @ss.


Bleh! I aint lickin' no sh-thole!


----------



## omgitselaine

Depending on the mood .... but more often than not umm soft and very subtle licks and kisses all over that "area" with no direct contact on the clitoris works best  tease me like this for awhile and OMG sooner rather than later .... i'll be screaaaming for "release"


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

lucy mulholland said:


> Can I turn this thread around for a second and ask about going down on my guy? I'm totally rusty after 9 years with someone who didn't like me to go down on him (yeah, I know)....years before that, I really liked it and was pretty "good" at it...
> 
> But now I don't know and I'm nervous and not that into it. But he's super into going down on me and I want to return the favour.
> 
> Cause my ex was weird, right? Most guys like it, right? I find the dryness at first is off-putting and makes me feel inadequate before I've even started.
> 
> Thanks.


Your ex was weird. 

jk... it can also be that what is being done isn't the feeling they enjoy and some people just have a hard time expressing this to their partners.

There's just a huge diversity of technique when it comes to oral sex. I remember one girl in particular put emphasis doing little tongue flicks on the underside of the head of my penis. This wasn't my thing at all and I thought it was bizzare that she put so much time into doing it. Eventually I had to verbally encourage the sensations I DID like... and say a lot of "Just like that... don't stop... omg that's nice" etc. Later she explained how she was surprised by what I liked because her last relationship was a LTR and he was really big on the flicky tongue thing - and she figured all guys were like that.

Another woman thought that good oral meant using nothing but mouth... like involving her hands was cheating. lol no. And she did this swirly tongue on the head thing that was supposed to make me c*m... but... uh... no.

I can't speak for other men on this at all, so I can't give you a procedure other than what works for me. The things women have told me their previous guys have liked have just left me dumbfounded. I didn't think there was much variability in oral sex for men before hearing these.

If you want the playbook for what works for me, I'll give that to you, but your results may vary.

Specifically to the dryness issue... start slow and generously salivate is all I can tell you beyond using flavored gels. It doesn't happen in seconds, but I think the saliva eventually sort of saturates and her lips and hands begin to glide more fluidly. Don't be worried about making a drooly mess. Sex is supposed to be dirty.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Dad&Hubby said:


> I know you're looking for female perspective, but I'll talk from a fairly accomplished male point of view.





> This is kind of cunnilingus 101. There's a lot more tricks etc. to learn but if you do this as your "base approach" you'll bring your partner to orgasm and give you a nice starting point of learning what she likes (even if she doesnt tell you).


That was very detailed. Awesome, but detailed.

You should right the next edition of "Cunnilingus and Fellatio for Dummies."


----------



## ScarletBegonias

LiveLeak.com - Colonel Angus - Christopher Walken - Saturday Night Live (comments)


----------



## Lordhavok

My wife loves it when I thrust my tongue inside her, wish I had one like gene simmons.


----------



## keeper63

My wife hates the tongue thrust, she will tell me in the middle of it to cut it out. She doesn't like my tongue to move south of the urethral opening, and has told me this several times. 

Her favorite spots are the area just below the cl!t and just above the urethral opening, and the area just above and to the right of her cl!t (as I am facing it).


----------



## Happyquest

What my wife likes is for me to take my time and show her how much I love kissing her body all over. Not just heading south but to kiss my way all over her body with light flicks of the tongue. Letting my hands roam and touch her all over exploring her entire body. 

Its not about trying to driver her crazy from an amazing orgasm but to slowly get the engine started too often guys try to go from 0 - 100 mph. I make sure she is comfortable and tell her to relax this could take a while. Let her know that your not trying to get some place but to just take her for a long slow ride exploring. 

Get the mind turned on first. Light the candles. Put on some music she likes, get her relaxed and comfortable. Dont forget the sense of smell. Make sure your wearing her favorite cologne.

A light flick of a tongue hear and there and then more kissing. I like to start with foot massages and kissing my way along her inner thighs. The closer I get to home the slower I go. I love when her hips start to lift. Dont forget eye contact. Smile and mouth to her how much your enjoying yourself.

I like to tell her she is not allowed to orgasm till she gets permission. It seems more fun to let her think you dont want her to orgasm than it is that she needs to orgasm, 

Avoid the clit for a while. find every other area to make her moan or move. I save the clit till she is trying to get it in front of my tongue. Its then I begin the feast. Dont be quiet. Feast like a man that has not eaten in a long long time. Show her that you enjoy how she taste in every way. Take her to the edge a few times but then dont allow her to cross it. Take it back and allow things to calm back down and build again. 

I know its time she she grabs my head and begins to beg. She holds my mouth where she wants my attention. Sometimes I let her fingers show me what she wants. After the cum remember its sensitive and allow her to relax dont continue to feast. I love to curl up next to her and hold her allow the waves to crash against the sure till its an out going tide. 

I am very satisfied if she falls to sleep afterwards in my arms. 

Make sure she knows how much you love to please her.


----------



## GettingIt_2

Happyquest said:


> What my wife likes is for me to take my time and show her how much I love kissing her body all over. Not just heading south but to kiss my way all over her body with light flicks of the tongue. Letting my hands roam and touch her all over exploring her entire body.
> 
> Its not about trying to driver her crazy from an amazing orgasm but to slowly get the engine started too often guys try to go from 0 - 100 mph. I make sure she is comfortable and tell her to relax this could take a while. Let her know that your not trying to get some place but to just take her for a long slow ride exploring.
> 
> Get the mind turned on first. Light the candles. Put on some music she likes, get her relaxed and comfortable. Dont forget the sense of smell. Make sure your wearing her favorite cologne.
> 
> A light flick of a tongue hear and there and then more kissing. I like to start with foot massages and kissing my way along her inner thighs. The closer I get to home the slower I go. I love when her hips start to lift. Dont forget eye contact. Smile and mouth to her how much your enjoying yourself.
> 
> I like to tell her she is not allowed to orgasm till she gets permission. It seems more fun to let her think you dont want her to orgasm than it is that she needs to orgasm,
> 
> Avoid the clit for a while. find every other area to make her moan or move. I save the clit till she is trying to get it in front of my tongue. Its then I begin the feast. Dont be quiet. Feast like a man that has not eaten in a long long time. Show her that you enjoy how she taste in every way. Take her to the edge a few times but then dont allow her to cross it. Take it back and allow things to calm back down and build again.
> 
> I know its time she she grabs my head and begins to beg. She holds my mouth where she wants my attention. Sometimes I let her fingers show me what she wants. After the cum remember its sensitive and allow her to relax dont continue to feast. I love to curl up next to her and hold her allow the waves to crash against the sure till its an out going tide.
> 
> I am very satisfied if she falls to sleep afterwards in my arms.
> 
> Make sure she knows how much you love to please her.


Dear. God. It's getting hot it here! *Fanning self*


----------



## I Notice The Details

keeper63 said:


> ...Her favorite spots are the area just below the cl!t and just above the urethral opening, and the area just above and to the right of her cl!t (as I am facing it).


My wife is exactly the same! The right side of her clitoris is her "trigger" for orgasm. I love to tease her all over down there for foreplay, but when she is on the road to orgasm....my focus is on this sensitive right side spot on her clitoris...I stay very consistent with my mouth and tongue action. 

PS: I love it when her arms suddenly reach out and she grabs the bed sheets tightly right before orgasm.


----------



## doubletrouble

*bump*

I like when there are eight fingernail scratches on my back.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

This is a good thread to bump. I approve.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Use your tongue. Maybe that's too general?


----------



## bkaydezz

wow! 

There is so much to this..

Fun thread.


----------



## murphy5

EVERY woman is different. You just need to let her open up and talk to you about what turns her on. And make sure she is specific....like you want her to say "no not there, go back to the other thing you were doing". You HAVE TO pry that info out of her somehow.


----------



## SpinDaddy

Dad&Hubby said:


> I know this is going to make me sound _*SUPER beta*_ (you can apply as much sarcasm as you want).
> 
> . . . .
> 
> If you make your woman scream...she'll ALWAYS take care of you (unless there are some REALLY bad dynamics in the relationship that go beyond the norm). More men need to learn that.


*ABSOLUTELY!*

If I were a marriage counselor, my first “Day 1” question to my patients would be “_So how are we doing in the cunnilingus department_?”


----------



## Time4Joy

No joy down below with Mrs. Joy. She made that clear on the third date: "NO! I don't like that." Her preferences announced as I propped her legs over my shoulders and headed toward the promised land. 

Too bad because I enjoy doing it, was good at it, and miss it. Oh, well the least of my problems now. Sigh.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

There was a 4th date after that? Smh


----------



## 4x4

Current wife hates oral. It's gross. If there is a Next Mrs. 4x4 I won't fail to make sure I pick someone who LOVES it. I didn't know anything about HD/LD 16 years ago, I won't make that mistake twice.


----------



## Sunburn

I dated a woman from the Philippines for a while that kept a dachshund and jar of peanut butter around for the in betweens.


----------



## COguy

Sunburn said:


> I dated a woman from the Philippines for a while that kept a dachshund and jar of peanut butter around for the in betweens.


How did her dog's mouth taste?


----------



## Sunburn

COguy said:


> How did her dog's mouth taste?


Hmmm, never thought about it but it would have been hard to discern cause she used extra crunchy Jif.


----------

